# Going To My 1st Nucks Game



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

Well tonight is my first canucks game. Since moving here a few years ago i have neaver been to a game. My friends gave me their 2 season tickets for tonight game. Does anyone know if they will let me bring in my big cam?


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

They won't let you bring lens that are too big. But have fun buddy! better be rocking a jersey!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

if i had one i wuold sure rock it but no jersey for me!


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Cool have fun. i still remember my first canucks game, what a great time. hopefully luongo is not in net, it is always more fun when your team wins  Cheers


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

You'll have a blast, Peter! Everything's fun in the garage.... or whatever you want to call it now...


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

So, did you manage to stay awake through that snooze-fest of a game? *Yawwwwnnn**


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

it was the perfect game to only watch during another shows commercial breaks


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Can these Canucks win in regular time?? Maybe they are being paid by the hour.....


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

I dont mind the exciting games that go to overtime, but slow hockey like that.... I hope they are back to their energetic selves by the next game, if not theres no excuse by the time saturday hits


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

yeah the game was slow and long but hey i got my moneys worth and with free tickets i was the winner!! each ticket was $235..........


----------



## Matt & Larissa (Sep 1, 2011)

I enjoyed the game! (Better than cleaning my eheim hoses during the intermission...)

Between Booth, Hodgson, and May Ray charging, they sure looked fast against the trap. Cody's out-and-in move looked almost (should I say it) BURE-esque!

But the last play where Bitz couldn't keep up and Lu was dreaming? WheeeWHoo! That stunk. 

Go Nucks.


----------

